# Opinion... Sex stories...



## JWilliams (Jul 2, 2012)

There is 50 shades of Grey for the ladies... 

So if your man purchased a exotic book, say penthouse forum, would you consider this the same? 

Would you consider it a different format of porn for him?


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

If he felt he needed it, then hey whatever floats ya boat. I have never read 50 shades of Grey, not interested.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think 50 shades is a piece of poorly written garbage.I'd rather buy the penthouse book and read it myself.He can borrow it if he really wants to read it


----------



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

I would consider it the same. I would probably read it with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

those penthouse stories are real BTW.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Erotic romance novels are pretty much the female version of porn. Women's sexuality/intamacy is more mental where men are more visual. Just my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bring me my reading glasses and a glass of wine. Then let me lay back and let's read it out loud together.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> those penthouse stories are real BTW.


:rofl:


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

ATC529R said:


> those penthouse stories are real BTW.


They really are! I wrote some when I was 14.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

my mom always used to read daniel steele??

i mean always...lol

I would open a page...it was like:

and he gently caressed my bossom as he unbottoned his shirt to reveal his manly chest......


I was like mom! WTF!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

One of the sexiest things in life for me is when SO reads to me in bed. He could be reading the dictionary and it would turn me on.

If he were to read anything slightly involving sex it could be a dangerous place to be. Hmmm maybe I should go book shopping today.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We like to read Forum to each other. Turns us both on. I just wish that so many of the damned stories didn't involve cheating. That's kind of a downer.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

90 percent of those stories are made up....at least mine are only 50 percent made up...lol


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

67flh said:


> 90 percent of those stories are made up....at least mine are only 50 percent made up...lol


Damn. Are you SURE?!?!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

The Mrs and I enjoy reading erotic stories to one another once in awhile as foreplay. We'd both look for stories that we find to be very arousing and share it with another and it's been a good way to share one's fantasies. 

There's a few erotic sites with countless of stories if anyone is interested in ummmm good reading material wink wink.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

brokenhearted118 said:


> Bring me my reading glasses and a glass of wine. Then let me lay back and let's read it out loud together.


Red or white? :rofl:


----------

